# rotor screw



## dcgti_sq (Aug 19, 2003)

I am changing the front rotors on my 98 GTI VR6 and the screw head broke off leaving the rest of the screw inside the hub....given I can get the rest of the screw out, does anyone know where I can find a replacement screw? if I can get it at a general hardware store, does anyone konw the screw size/type? 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: rotor screw (dcgti_sq)*

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...6+12v
OEM Brake Rotor Screw (6x15 concave screw with phillips head)-Priced Each
Holds brake rotor to hub when wheel is removed, (only applys to models which utilize this system, some have no screw at all)
Of couse shipping will kill ya.. but a least you know what the screw is now










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:04 PM 3-3-2004_


----------



## arejaygsx (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: rotor screw (dcgti_sq)*

Same thing happened to me but I stripped out the screw and had to drill it out. So I dont even use the screw!


----------



## greenburrick16v (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: rotor screw (arejaygsx)*

gotsta use anti-sieze on it!!


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: rotor screw (greenburrick16v)*

That'd be crazy to order just 2 screws from ECS tuning. You can find them at any decent hardware store. Ditto on the antiseize.


----------



## GTI2001 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: rotor screw (Tjax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tjax* »_That'd be crazy to order just 2 screws from ECS tuning. You can find them at any decent hardware store. Ditto on the antiseize.

The rotor screws will NOT be found at a hardware store. I would go to your local dealer and see if they have any in stock. I just ordered about a dozen of them from my dealer because I kept stripping the screws everytime I took my rotors off







Heres a good tip: use a drill with a phillips head bit to take the screws out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: rotor screw (dcgti_sq)*

The dealer stocks the screw for cheap.
The easiest method I find to remove these often stubborn screws is with an impact driver with proper size phillips bit, size #3 IIRC. I bought my impact driver at Sears for under $15.
If the threads in the hub are questionable, suggest a cleanup tap (don't know the thread size/pitch) Griots garage sells a nice thread gauge, very handy tool to have.
Be certain to apply anti-seize to the screw before assembly.
fat biker


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: rotor screw (GTI2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2001* »_
The rotor screws will NOT be found at a hardware store.

Whatever dude, that's where I found mine.


----------



## ilyago (Apr 16, 2004)

I stripped the screws on both sides of mine, too. Went to the local dealer, paid $2.70 for a pair of new ones, but not having a tap kit, I could not get the new ones in since pieces of the old ones were still in there.
I decided to just leave the screws out for now until I can get the tap kit and some time. Anyone know if the screws serve a purpose other than to keep the rotors in place when the wheels are off?


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (ilyago)*

That is the only purpose. Keeps the rotor lined up during tire changes.


----------



## nightrides (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (gcarson)*

Theres a tool i have called an impact driver. It has phillips and flat screw driver bits. You just hold it on the screw and hit the end with a hammer and it torques the screw loose every time. Good investment


----------



## iafr8e (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: (nightrides)*

I'm having the same problem. I went to change my rotors last night and the screws are stripped so I'm gonna drill em out. I'm getting mine from the dealer, $0.22ea.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (iafr8e)*

Do we really need impact screwdrivers to get that screw off to pull off the rotors?


----------



## GTI2001 (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (jtdunc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtdunc* »_Do we really need impact screwdrivers to get that screw off to pull off the rotors?

I have tried using a plain hand screw driver before and ended up stripping two screws before moving on a to a drill with a phillips head on it. The speed of an impact wrench or drill is what takes it off w/o stripping.


----------



## Geordie (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: (GTI2001)*

The impact driver actually pushes in and unloads the screw as it tries to turn it, this tends to break it loose.
These things aren't worth worrying about, if they break forget about them, they are mostly for time saving during assembley, they serve no purpose in use as the clamping force of the wheel bolts hugely outweighs any effect that screw might have. My Passat comes with a silly plastic plug I can screw in to a wheel bolt hole as a temporary locator if I ever feel the need.


----------

